# New addition :)



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Let's see if I get this right:

she's a pied blue T-pattern, white flights? 










She also has some feathers with brown edging on the wings (shields?) could these be sun bleached or is it something else?

Thanks


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I like those pied especially white flights


----------

